# Gypsy cobs kings lynn



## iggyoggy (11 October 2013)

Anybody know anything about these people? Advertising on Dragon Driving and have something I quite like.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (11 October 2013)

Not sure - seem to have a lot of quite cheap horses - have you tried fishing about on Facebook? All things horsey Norfolk might be a place to try, although you would have to word a post 'carefully' so as not to breach rules.


----------



## tolchaff (17 October 2014)

iggyoggy said:



			Anybody know anything about these people? Advertising on Dragon Driving and have something I quite like.
		
Click to expand...

I know this is a very old post.  However, I have seen several horses for sale by them on various sites.  I have sent many messages to them, via many sites, and they have never come back to me.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 October 2014)

tolchaff said:



			I know this is a very old post.  However, I have seen several horses for sale by them on various sites.  I have sent many messages to them, via many sites, and they have never come back to me.
		
Click to expand...

Why bother with them if they don't respond.  There are thousands of coloured unknown breeding horses around  if that is what you are after. 

Far better to support British breeders and buy a decent sort, that will have had a good start and may go on to be very smart.


----------



## Janovich (17 October 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Why bother with them if they don't respond.  There are thousands of coloured unknown breeding horses around  if that is what you are after. 

Far better to support British breeders and buy a decent sort, that will have had a good start and may go on to be very smart.
		
Click to expand...

~Agreed... take a look at 'Traditional Show Cobs' for british bred horses/producers !


----------



## Yuki1290 (17 October 2014)

I bought an unbroken 3yo project pony (with decent breeding) from them last year. I would recommend vetting the horse/pony that you are interested in, as I am always suspicious of cheap horses/ponies. 
However, I have to say that I found them easy to deal with and I am happy with the pony that I bought from them. All in all, I would consider buying from them again.


----------



## harrietmina (27 August 2015)

Yuki1290 said:



			I bought an unbroken 3yo project pony (with decent breeding) from them last year. I would recommend vetting the horse/pony that you are interested in, as I am always suspicious of cheap horses/ponies. 
However, I have to say that I found them easy to deal with and I am happy with the pony that I bought from them. All in all, I would consider buying from them again.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for digging up an old thread, but I am also looking to buy from Gypsy Cobs..fallen totally in love with one of their horses. They replied professionally and helpfully to my messages yesterday and I've requested a viewing for three weeks time but its a LONG way for me to travel so I want to make sure I'm not wasting my time ... did the yard seem clean and professional to you? And did your horse match the description in terms of behaviour and temperament? I'm buying a 5 year old from them who they claim is very sweet and well mannered. He moves well and is sensible in the video but as with all young horses I'm sure he has his quirks...


----------



## Yardbird (27 August 2015)

It is against the forum terms and conditions to discuss dealers on here, On facebook their are groups that discuss dealers, one is called "Dodgy dealers- the truth " another is "Dealers , the good, the bad and the ugly" .on this site the first few posts seeem to be about this dealer , and there is some good feedback. if you post on there you will get a reply, or you can search previous posts.


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 August 2015)

I'd wonder if a horse is still available after 3 weeks, if it's worth having!


----------



## Yuki1290 (27 August 2015)

harrietmina, I've  PMed you.


----------



## Yardbird (27 August 2015)

Have just had a look on DD and Gypsy cobs are advertising coloured colts that they do not want because of their size ( to make 14.3/15 hands) free to good home.But for a riding horse, that would be a nice size and carry all but the very heaviest lady riders.


----------



## RunToEarth (27 August 2015)

harrietmina said:



			Sorry for digging up an old thread, but I am also looking to buy from Gypsy Cobs..fallen totally in love with one of their horses. They replied professionally and helpfully to my messages yesterday and I've requested a viewing for three weeks time but its a LONG way for me to travel so I want to make sure I'm not wasting my time ... did the yard seem clean and professional to you? And did your horse match the description in terms of behaviour and temperament? I'm buying a 5 year old from them who they claim is very sweet and well mannered. He moves well and is sensible in the video but as with all young horses I'm sure he has his quirks...
		
Click to expand...

Why would you travel a long way for a very cheap horse - surely there are horses closer? They seem to sell mostly underwhelming ex racers for a few hundred quid.


----------



## wowser (27 August 2015)

be very very careful springs to mind


----------



## harrietmina (27 August 2015)

RunToEarth said:



			Why would you travel a long way for a very cheap horse - surely there are horses closer? They seem to sell mostly underwhelming ex racers for a few hundred quid.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the horse I saw was in a higher price bracket than the majority they sell.. and by long I mean around three hours by train so not the end of the world but still a journey I'd rather not make if it was just a sham of an organisation. I've not seen any horses that tick all the boxes close to me...then this young arab popped up and seemed exactly what I wanted. But again adverts can be misleading so wanted to do a background check (before realising that discussing dealers is against the forum rules).


----------



## Lilkim1200 (10 January 2016)

I'd just like to say I brought Dylan my chestnut gelding from gypsy cobs 3 years ago, he was exactly as they described and I still have him now, he's very safe, we've done local shows, been to the beach and even done fancy dress in a wedding dress. I'd Definatly buy from them again


----------

